# #1 Kim K. fan



## Monique_MAC (Sep 2, 2009)

who doesn't LOVE Kim Kardashian's make-up?







*my version:*

















*FACE:* sff nc 25/sfp nc 30/ nw 20 sfc,
*CHEEKS:* style (blush), pink bronze (pigment)
*EYES:* bare canvas (paint), shroom (highlight), soft brown/big t (crease), fashion (lid), smolder (eyeliner), fiberlash (mascara)
*BROWS:* dipdown (fluidline), soba e/s
*LIPS:* missy (slimshine lipstick), underage (lipglass)
 . . . . oh & a light mist of FIX+

hope you guys enjoyed my FOTD.





 love yah, monique.
​


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 2, 2009)

beautiful look, I love your version


----------



## swedishlina (Sep 2, 2009)

I love this look, I actually think this is nicer then then Kim K photo. I will have to try this one as soon as possible. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## amyzon (Sep 2, 2009)

You are so beautiful, and this looks great on you!  I also prefer yours to the original - I think K's is too overdone.


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 2, 2009)

i like yours better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow...this is beautiful and I seriously think you have a slight edge on her as far as looks...you're gorgeous!


----------



## vixo (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree : yours looks prettier ! Cool !


----------



## bambibrneyes (Sep 2, 2009)

wow, this is a really good replica..great job


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 2, 2009)

I like your version better! Pretty!


----------



## moopoint (Sep 2, 2009)

Holy lashes girl! And I agree, yours is better.


----------



## n_c (Sep 2, 2009)

You nailed it! I also think you are prettier than K.


----------



## luhly4 (Sep 2, 2009)

gorgeous! and i'd have to agree with everyone else, i like your version better.


----------



## Purple (Sep 2, 2009)

I liked very much this look! you´re awesome!


----------



## KIT (Sep 2, 2009)

I like yours better as well..Nice eyebrows!!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Sep 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 2, 2009)

You definately have her beat!! Youre gorgeous!!!


----------



## nongoma (Sep 2, 2009)

yep yep! you did gooood! LOVING your brow!!!!!!! EVERYTHING IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 2, 2009)

i agree, your version is better


----------



## fintia (Sep 2, 2009)

gorg!!! love it


----------



## User67 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm so in love with this look! You are gorgeous too!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty! I love it!


----------



## krystaj (Sep 2, 2009)

Just lovely! I have to agree with the others.....your version looks better


----------



## Arshia (Sep 2, 2009)

OMG amazing!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 2, 2009)

stunning! you look like her, too!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 2, 2009)

damn girl ur mighty puurrrttyyyy
and urs looks better like others have said


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 2, 2009)

looks amazing!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 2, 2009)

so pretty. u look better then her


----------



## joey444 (Sep 2, 2009)

Love love love your version!  I have to try that lip combo, I'm a sucker for nudie lips...
BTW...what # lashes are u wearing?


----------



## Monique_MAC (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Love love love your version!  I have to try that lip combo, I'm a sucker for nudie lips...
BTW...what # lashes are u wearing?_

 

aww thanks hun!...M.A.C lashes #3 & #7!


----------



## c-marie (Sep 3, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 3, 2009)

ok usually i would fight you and be like, no I'MMM kim k's number one fan... but this is PERFECT so i'll let you have the title and take the #2 spot instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorrrgeousss!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 3, 2009)

love!!!

are u wearing falsies? cuz i don't see it listed there but ur lashes are freakin amazing


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 3, 2009)

Absolutely breathtaking!!! You're gorgeoous!!!! I almost can't tell the difference with the dark hair and beautiful face!!! You really did a great job recreating that look!!!!


----------



## vuittongirl (Sep 3, 2009)

loving it, and your eyebrows are to die for.


----------



## Alize (Sep 3, 2009)

I love the look, you are much more pretty then kim


----------



## supercelestine (Sep 3, 2009)

okay..I think this looks WAY better than Kims..

Hot mama!


----------



## ashtn (Sep 3, 2009)

your version is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very nice


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 3, 2009)

you look amazing!!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 3, 2009)

You look perfect, your skin and brows are amazing!


----------



## faifai (Sep 3, 2009)

Um, are you kidding?

Your version blows hers out of the water! Yours is sexy while still looking fresh, where hers looks cakey.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oooo, Gorgeous-and you DO look like her! Lovely!


----------



## Kiyishima (Sep 4, 2009)

WOAh this look so wonderful!! And you are so gorgeoussss. Much better than the original :]


----------



## kariii (Sep 4, 2009)

wowww all I can say is woww. damn girl, you are hot!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2009)

You could be her twin!  I like your version much better!  Gorgeous!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 4, 2009)

wow this is absolutely lovely!


----------



## User35 (Sep 4, 2009)

hot hot hot !


----------



## vogue (Sep 4, 2009)

i love your eyebrows


----------



## justmimi (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow gOrgeous!! I like your version better!


----------



## girleygirl (Mar 4, 2010)

well done!


----------



## Alessa06 (Mar 4, 2010)

Simply gorgeous...maybe Kim K. should be _your_ #1 fan.


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

your lashes are GORGEOUS!


----------



## sookiepyo (Mar 4, 2010)

i absolutely love your brows!


----------



## RedHead172 (Mar 6, 2010)

You are much prettier than her.


----------



## RedHead172 (Mar 6, 2010)

You are much prettier than her


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 21, 2010)

love it!!!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Apr 21, 2010)

lovely! i think your look is better than the kim k version!


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

So beautiful!


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous, and I think you look much better than Kim!


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 21, 2010)

That's gorgeous on you!


----------



## CynthiRaa (Apr 22, 2010)

So sexy! YOu are beautiful!! x


----------



## moonlit (Apr 22, 2010)

so pretty.love the look!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 22, 2010)

stunning! Fashion looks like an incredible color on your lid. And I really need to start wearing my bottom lashes!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 23, 2010)

Your make up is better than Kims.


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

I love your version of her makeup very pretty!


----------



## tanktonkin (Apr 29, 2010)

This is so pretty! I love that color Fashion!! I like your version better.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 29, 2010)

I really love your version of the look. You are seriously gorgeouS!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 29, 2010)

I think you did a better job than the original!


----------



## my_adored (Apr 29, 2010)

I like your version even better! Lovely!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Apr 30, 2010)

awesome!


----------

